
Show HN: Apply to MuckRock’s Thiel Fellowship - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2016/sep/16/apply-thiel-fellowship/
======
toomuchtodo
Took me longer than it should have for me to pick up on the post's tone :)
Kudos Michael! Thanks as always for the great FOIA investigative work you and
your team does.

